# CUTTING ROLLING STOCK BODIES.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What do you guys use to cut rolling stock bodies when you Kit Bash?

What I am talking about is notches.

Notches like for Kadee couplers.

Or Notches for battery car Wire harness. where the body meets the base. 

I have been using my Dremel Tool with the Twist and Lock cutter blades but it seems so crude and makes a ugly cut some times. 

Do you have a special saw or File that you use? 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John... I generally use a razor saw and a Dremel cutting blade...

Sometimes I need to polish with a file..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a router in a router table, nice and consistent. I have about 10 Aristo tank cars that need this, zip zap and it's done. 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 1" belt sander machine, it works pretty good.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Stan. I use a small hobby saw on BOTH the verticle and horizontal cut. REAL simple. Could also use an Exacto blade then tap down on the blade with a plastic tipped hammer.

Either way keep it simple.

Bubba


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ two of my favoite tools is a 3/4" saw blade in a varible speed dremel, be very careful, it can hurt you. Then i bought router bits that cut .020 diameter used in the dremel tool. Once you start using one you will find so many things for this bit. 
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By denray on 27 Jun 2013 10:04 PM 
JJ two of my favoite tools is a 3/4" saw blade in a varible speed dremel, be very careful, it can hurt you. Then i bought router bits that cut .020 diameter used in the dremel tool. Once you start using one you will find so many things for this bit. 
Dennis 




These are Dremel Products?

I can get them at my Dremel Dealer 

JJ


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

To cut bodies, I use a large miter saw. Sometimes I use a small miter box. I agree that you should use the simplest tools for this job. Power tools could result in melted plastic and broken cars.


----------

